# Sable, 1 year after adopting her.



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I picked Sable up one year ago in Anchorage. Cathy(2dogcrew) had helped me arrange her rescue after her Mississippi family was deployed. Sable is a lovely dog, well taken care of by her family(a little too well, actually), and I am doing my best to carry that on. I love her with all my heart. Here are some pics of her.

Adoption photo taken by Cathy.










In the car after picking her up at the airport in Anchorage.










With Hannah, whom I had adopted one month earlier.










Her first winter.










One year later.



















Time to go out walking and slim that tummy down!!










Enjoy!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy one year anniversary!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 1 year post-adoption Sable.







Lucky girl, you got to see your first snow this winter.


----------

